# αποκαλόκαιρο



## nickel (Sep 15, 2012)

«Ήταν στα τέλη ενός Σεπτέμβρη αιφνιδιασμένου από το αργόσυρτο, τυραννικό αποκαλόκαιρο» διαβάζω σ' ένα μυθιστόρημα. «Οι τρύπες για να αναπνέει δεν αρκούσαν να το ανακουφίσουν από τη ζέστη του αποκαλόκαιρου» βλέπω σε ένα άλλο, του Καρνέζη.

Τη λέξη τη βρίσκω στο Μείζον («το τέλος του καλοκαιριού»). Τα άλλα λεξικά φαίνεται να την ξέχασαν.

Να την όμως στα σημερινά (αποκαλοκαιρινά) μεζεδάκια του Σαραντάκου:

Τα παλιότερα χρόνια, τέτοιες μέρες, λίγο πριν ή λίγο μετά το άνοιγμα των σχολείων, καθώς γυρνούσε και ο τελευταίος κατεργάρης στον πάγκο του, συνηθιζόταν η ευχή “Καλό χειμώνα”. Μετά, όλο και συχνότερα, άρχισε ν΄ ακούγεται το “καλό φθινόπωρο”, έστω κι αν όλοι λένε πως τα τελευταία χρόνια έχουν εξαφανιστεί οι ενδιάμεσες εποχές. Χτες, συναντώντας έναν γνωστό, του είπα “Καλό φθινόπωρο” κι εκείνος με διόρθωσε γελαστά: “Καλό αποκαλόκαιρο να λέμε!” Μ’ άρεσε η πατέντα και λίγο αργότερα που πέρασα από ένα στέκι και με χαιρετήσανε φθινοπωρινά, τους αντιχαιρέτησα κι εγώ με το “καλό αποκαλόκαιρο”. Λίγα λεξικά έχουν τη λέξη: _αποκαλόκαιρο_ είναι οι τελευταίες μέρες του καλοκαιριού, οι πρώτες μέρες του φθινοπώρου, οι καθυστερήσεις του ημιχρόνου που έλεγε (με άλλην αφορμή) κάποτε ο Δημοσθένης Κούρτοβικ. Οπότε τα σημερινά μεζεδάκια είναι αποκαλοκαιρινά.

Καλό αποκαλόκαιρο, λοιπόν. Enjoy the end of the summer.


----------



## sarant (Sep 15, 2012)

Tώρα που το ξαναβλέπω, σκέφτομαι ότι αποκαλοκαιριάτικα μάλλον έπρεπε να τα πω (δες όμως παρακάτω).

Ωραία η πρώτη φράση σου. Τη λέξη την έχει και το λεξικό του Πάπυρου, αλλά όχι τα άλλα, ούτε και ο Γεωργακάς περιέργως. Την έχει και το ΙΛΝΕ, το ιστορικό λεξικό της Ακαδημίας, που έχει και το επίρρ. "αποκαλόκαιρα" και το επίθ. "αποκαλοκαιρινός" (αποκαλοκαιρινά αχλάδια), άρα σωστά και τα μεζεδάκια.


----------



## nickel (Sep 15, 2012)

Ο Κριαράς (το Μεσαιωνικό) έχει βέβαια το επίρρημα, με κάπως διαφορετική σημασία (αχ αυτό το «από»):

*αποκαλοκαιριόν το*.
(Ως επίρρ.) μετά την πάροδο του καλοκαιριού:
_πάντα αποκαλοκαιριόν τα ’καμνα τα ζευγάρια _(Σαχλ., Aφήγ. 153). 
[<πρόθ. από + ουσ. καλοκαίριν· πβ. επίρρ. αποκαλόκαιρα σήμ. ιδιωμ. (IΛ)]


----------



## Cadmian (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## daeman (Sep 16, 2012)

...
Summer's almost gone - The Doors






Where will we be when the summer's gone...


----------



## Earion (Sep 3, 2014)

*Το ελληνικό αποκαλόκαιρο*

Κ​​αλό αποκαλόκαιρο; Καλό φθινόπωρο; Ή καλό χειμώνα; Η αρχή του φθινοπώρου τείνει να γίνει η πιο αμήχανη ως προς το τι θα ευχηθούμε ως χαιρετισμό. Γι’ αυτό και υπάρχει τέτοια πληθώρα ευχών...

Παλαιότερα οι άνθρωποι έλεγαν «καλό χειμώνα» και «καλό καλοκαίρι». Απλά πράγματα. Οι εποχές του χρόνου ήταν πάντα τέσσερις, αλλά εκείνες που όριζαν τις δουλειές τους και τις ανάγκες τους ήταν οι δύο βασικές: ο χειμώνας και το καλοκαίρι. Αγροτικοί, κυρίως, οι πληθυσμοί, συνταίριαζαν τις ευχές τους με τον τρόπο ζωής τους.

Όταν οι κάτοικοι των πόλεων έγιναν πολύ περισσότεροι, δεν άλλαξαν ιδιαιτέρως τα ήθη και τα έθιμα. Εσωτερικοί μετανάστες οι περισσότεροι νέοι κάτοικοι των πόλεων, μετέφεραν τις συνήθειες των τόπων καταγωγής τους, συνήθειες που έπειτα από πολλά χρόνια έδωσαν τη θέση τους σε πιο «αστικές» συνήθειες (και ίσως σε πολλές περιπτώσεις ακόμα να ανθίστανται). Ως εκ τούτου, η ευχή «καλό χειμώνα» στα τέλη του καλοκαιριού ακουγόταν ως κάτι φυσικό και αυτονόητο.

Όσο όμως περνούσαν τα χρόνια και αστικοπιούνταν περισσότερο ο πληθυσμός των πόλεων, οι διακοπές έγιναν κάτι το ιερό. Το ίδιο και το καλοκαίρι. Λίγο ο τουρισμός που παρατεινόταν μέχρι τον Οκτώβρη, λίγο η αρνητική σκέψη της επιστροφής στην καθημερινότητα της επιβίωσης έκαναν το καλοκαίρι «ιερή αγελάδα». Πώς να το αποχωριστείς λοιπόν; Έτσι, σιγά σιγά, άρχισε να ακούγεται η ευχή «καλό φθινόπωρο» τις πρώτες μέρες του Σεπτέμβρη, που άφηνε μια χαραμάδα ελπίδας ότι μια μικρή εξόρμηση, έστω ένα Σαββατοκύριακο, χωράει ακόμα...

Οι ψυχαναλυτές από την πλευρά τους έλεγαν ότι αυτή η ευχή (το «καλό φθινόπωρο») δηλώνει άγχος αποχωρισμού, ίσως και φόβο απώλειας, αλλά η άποψή τους καθόλου δεν εισακούστηκε.

Φέτος (νομίζω ότι είναι φετινό) και μέσω του facebook κυρίως —προφορικά δεν το έχω ακούσει— άρχισε να διακινείται, ιδιαιτέρως από μερίδα συγγραφέων και διανοητών, η ευχή «καλό αποκαλόκαιρο». Ωραία λέξη, ευτυχώς που την ξαναθυμήθηκαν και την ξανάφεραν στο λεξιλόγιό μας. Είναι εκείνο το γύρισμα της ώρας που δεν είναι ούτε το ένα ούτε το άλλο: απομεσήμερο, απόβραδο... Αλλά σημαίνει το τελείωμά του —του μεσημεριού, του βραδιού, του καλοκαιριού...

Ναι, είναι αυτές οι αλλαγές που επιφέρουν οι ανάγκες των ανθρώπων, ο τρόπος ζωής τους και των ενδιαφερόντων τους. Και μέσα σ’ αυτό το πλαίσιο, να τες ξανά οι λέξεις, οι καινούργιες ή οι παλιές, που κάποιοι τις ανασύρουν και τις καθιερώνουν. Άλλες φορές είναι κάποιες ξένες λέξεις που τις ελληνοποιούμε και τις κλείνουμε.

Αυτή τη φορά είναι μία λόγια ελληνική λέξη, που παραπέμπει σ’ εκείνους τους ρομαντικούς συγγραφείς του τέλους του 19ου αιώνα. Και μ’ αυτόν τον τρόπο, μ’ αυτήν την ευχή, υποδεχόμαστε το φθινόπωρο, και γαντζωνόμαστε πάνω στο αποκαλόκαιρο και σ’ εκείνες τις υποσχέσεις που δώσαμε στον εαυτό μας για κάτι Σαββατοκύριακα....

Όλγα Σελλά, _Καθημερινή _2 Σεπτ. 2014


----------



## nickel (Sep 4, 2014)

Και μια (ακόμα) γλωσσική παρατήρηση. Εκτός από τη χρήση τού _*καλός*_ για ευχές («Καλό χειμώνα!»), έχουμε και την παρακάτω:

(έκφρ.) με χρονική ένδειξη για να δηλώσουμε ότι κτ. θα διαρκέσει, θα παραταθεί αρκετά: _Καλές πέντε θα τελειώσουμε. Θα φτάσουμε καλές οχτώ. Καλό Μάρτη θα ξεμπερδέψουμε μ’ αυτή την υπόθεση._ (ΛΚΝ)

(με τη δήλωση της ώρας ή χρονικού σημείου) συνήθ. για να δείξουμε ότι θα καθυστερήσουμε πέρα από τον καθορισμένο ή προβλεπόμενο χρόνο ή ότι το χρονικό σημείο που αναφέρουμε αποτελεί ήδη καθυστέρηση:_ -Πότε θα επιστρέψεις; -Καλές δώδεκα | Καλό Μάρτιο βλέπω να τελειώνουμε τη δουλειά_. (ΛΝΕΓ)

Οπότε:
— Πότε λέτε να γράψετε για τις μετοχές;
— Καλό χειμώνα!

— Πότε λέτε να ξαναμαζευτούμε;
— Καλό Οκτώβρη!


----------



## daeman (Sep 20, 2016)

...
Summer Light - The Cave Singers






All the peninsula lays in the light
It makes a maze for the coming night
Listen to the radio as you drive on
We don't care where we are
We don't care if we arrive soon[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]


----------

